# Javalí Nuevo



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

does anyone live in Javalí Nuevo or near it and can they say what it is like to live there as looking to move there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crc said:


> does anyone live in Javalí Nuevo or near it and can they say what it is like to live there as looking to move there?


looking at google maps it looks absolutely tiny

Javali Nuevo - Google Maps

wiki reckons about 3300 inhabitants


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> looking at google maps it looks absolutely tiny
> 
> Javali Nuevo - Google Maps
> 
> wiki reckons about 3300 inhabitants


Although early days in our "Retirement Search". I can see CRC's fascination of this type of area. Whether Mrs H shares my enthusiasm, that's another matter.
If anyone knows a way of allowing CRC ( yes, and me) to research areas like this please share your knowledge.

thanks in anticipation

Derek


----------

